# Deluxe 30 pull cord not working



## timv (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi. I have a Deluxe 30 (S/N: 108XXX). When pulling on the start cord it will pull out and retract on its own but will not engage. Ended up using the electric start for the first time for the storm we just had. What is the best way to investigate what is wrong and repair? Having a hard time locating anything online regarding this.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*First OFF welcome to the SBF site!*

Most Likely The Dogs (ratchet mechanism) are hanging up. They may perhaps be stuck in the grease.
I would try pulling cord and let it snap back (spring back) from about half length or more of the cord. To see if the dogs spring back in place. 
Perhaps very lightly tap housing with a rubber mallet??
Otherwise I would take housing apart, (three screws) and visually inspect. 
Good luck!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Agree - what happens when you yank the cord is that it thorws out 2 little tangs that enguage the flywheel. there is a couterwound spring that should pull the handle back in and drop the 2 tangs. You might try spraying a little slicone in there also..... it will help lubricate the area and repel water also.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This might help show you what's going on in there.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be frozen with ice too.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

yeah - especially if it was windy out when your blowing. I have had 'em ice up on me before.


----------



## timv (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks all for the quick replies. Seems straigh forward enough. Will take it apart and look at it when it warms up a bit. -17 C here today with wind chill.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

timv said:


> Thanks all for the quick replies. Seems straigh forward enough. Will take it apart and look at it when it warms up a bit. -17 C here today with wind chill.



If you were a little nylon starting pawl, wouldn't you be hiding at that temperature? 

:icon_whistling:


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Could be frozen with ice too.


+1 .. This happened to me several years ago. It was frozen.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might want to try a hair dryer on it before you take it apart.


----------

